# Let's Review ...



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Since it has been so long, I'll review my, er, reviews of Halloween music so far.

Boris Karloff - Tales of the Frightened, Volumes 1 & 2 (1963) - Awesome. You must listen to them.
Volume 1
Volume 2

Bobby ‘Boris’ Pickett – The Original Monster Mash (1962) - Not my favorite, but a classic nonetheless. I won't share it, as I think his estate probably still sells it.

Mort Garson – Black Mass - Lucifer (1971) - My favorite spooky early electronic music. Wonderful, wonderful. Mort Garson – Black Mass - Lucifer

Richard Bone – The Spectral Ships (1998) - A haunting yet beautiful set of tracks dedicated to legendary ghost ships. I doubt I can share it though.

Spike Jones – In Stereo - A Spooktacular in Screaming Sound (1959) - My favorite Halloween novelty album. Old-fashioned, but fun. Spike Jones – In Stereo - A Spooktacular in Screaming Sound 

Troll Records – Scary Spooky Stories – 1973 - Good scary stories that even the kids would like. Troll Records – Scary Spooky Stories

Disney’s Thrilling Chilling Sounds of the Haunted House (1964) - Not real scary, but certainly a classic of sound effects. Disney’s Thrilling Chilling Sounds of the Haunted House

Dean Gitter – Ghost Ballads (1959) - The most famous ghost / folk songs ever - some fun, some touching ... you should hear it. Dean Gitter – Ghost Ballads

Bob McFadden and Dor - Songs Our Mummy Taught Us (1959) - Ugh. Not that good, and not that Halloween-ish even. Oh well. Bob McFadden and Dor - Songs Our Mummy Taught Us

Various Artists compiled by Rob Zombie – Halloween Hootenanny (1998) - Awesome. Can't share it.

Various Artists – Music for Dark Nights and Full Moons (2003) - Cool mix I found on some website somewhere. Not a great mix, but not awful. Music for Dark Nights and Full Moons

Frankie Stein and His Ghouls – Discography (1964-1965) - Ugh. Too boring to share.

Sounds To Make You Shiver! Bloodcurdling! Terror! Horror! (1974) - Another sound effects classic, and this one is really good, to boot. Sounds To Make You Shiver! Bloodcurdling! Terror! Horror!

The Haunted House - 20 Tracks to Make You Jump in the Night (2000) - Fantastic set of oldies. FANTASTIC. The Haunted House - 20 Tracks to Make You Jump in the Night

Sheldon Allman – Sing Along with Drac (1960) - My second favorite Halloween novelty album. Classy, smooth, clever ... greatness. Sheldon Allman – Sing Along with Drac

Vincent Price – A Graveyard of Ghost Tales (1973) - My favorite of Price's ghost story collections. Vincent Price – A Graveyard of Ghost Tales

William Castle - Ghost Story - Thrilling, Chilling Sounds of Fright & the Supernatural (1972) - Odd collection ... not real scary ... but fun. And, c'mon ... William freakin' Castle! William Castle - Ghost Story - Thrilling, Chilling Sounds of Fright & the Supernatural

The Day the Earth Stood Still – Soundtrack (1951) - Incredible soundtrack with plenty of theremin. An icon in movie soundtracks. (Can't share.)

Ghouls With Attitude – Halloween Compilation Vol. 1 and 2 (2004) - Great collection of old-time Halloween songs. Volume 1
Volume 2

Various Artists – Monster Party 2000 (2000) - If you liked Halloween Hootenanny, you'll like this one too. Not a very old release, so probably can't share.

Whew! That's a good start. Holler if any links are broken.


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

Boris Karloff Volume 1 links to Bobby McFadden.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Linky is fixed.


----------

